# New CO2 not behaving



## agol77 (22 Jun 2017)

Hi all

I've just installed my new CO2 Art regulator, with 80mm Bazooka atomiser, and am having real problems dialling it in. To get any bubbles/mist coming out of the Bazooka, I have to open the needle valve until there is a constant stream of bubbles whizzing through the counter. I went as high as 4 bar, but even then, 2bps would bubble through the counter, but nothing came out of the atomiser. Am I missing something obvious? Is it normal to need a stream of gas through the bubble counter so fast that you can't see them?

I've had a search on here, but can't see any similar topics, but I apologise if this has been covered before. 

Many thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (22 Jun 2017)

Son uses Bazooka atomiser on his setup from CO2 Art and we had no issues setting it up went like a dream. You did remove the plastic raping on the bazooka atomiser ?


----------



## agol77 (22 Jun 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Son uses Bazooka atomiser on his setup from CO2 Art and we had no issues setting it up went like a dream. You did remove the plastic raping on the bazooka atomiser ?



Thanks for the reply.

Yep, I removed the wrapper, I've now run it out of water to try blowing out any blockages, but it didn't make a difference. I now have the reg set to 2.5 bar, with needle valve pretty much fully open, and that's giving me a good mist from the atomiser. However, as soon as I turn the needle valve back to 2, 3, or 4(ish) bps, nothing comes out. That gas must be going somewhere though, but I can't see anywhere there could be a leak. 

It has me scratching my head! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (22 Jun 2017)

I use an old washing up bottle, quarter fill with water, few drops of washing up liquid or residue when it's empty, shake it up and fills with bubbles, kitchen towel under joints and cover with bubbles, any leaks show up real quick. 
Caution near soleniod esp if 240volts

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## agol77 (22 Jun 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I use an old washing up bottle, quarter fill with water, few drops of washing up liquid or residue when it's empty, shake it up and fills with bubbles, kitchen towel under joints and cover with bubbles, any leaks show up real quick.
> Caution near soleniod esp if 240volts
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface



I just gave that a try. It didn't show up any bubbles, but I took the bubble counter apart anyway, and I hadn't screwed the top on quite as tight as it would go. It seems to be a bit better now, but I think I'll pick up some ptfe tape tomorrow, and put some on the thread, and see if that makes any difference. 

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (23 Jun 2017)

I use a bazooka atomizer in a 20L nano with 1 bubble every 3 seconds. It can take a few minutes to build up pressure for the diffuser to start releasing gas.

When you say you went as high as 4bar... is your regulator dual stage?

Anyway, if the gas is coming through the bubble counter, it means it's also leaving the system somewhere after that. 

If you hadn't screwed the top of the bubble counter properly, there's a fair chance it's leaking. Does the top part have a rubber seal? Did you put the bubble counter under water with the CO2 on to check for leaks there?


----------



## agol77 (24 Jun 2017)

kadoxu said:


> I use a bazooka atomizer in a 20L nano with 1 bubble every 3 seconds. It can take a few minutes to build up pressure for the diffuser to start releasing gas.
> 
> When you say you went as high as 4bar... is your regulator dual stage?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

Yep, I tried the leak test, and there were none from the bubble counter, I think I just had to really tighten it well, to make use of that rubber seal.  I got it working eventually, but still required countless bps. I also didn't like the bubbles in the tank, and being quite a large set up (180cm x 75cm x 60cm) with a sump, couldn't get the drop checker to turn green.

I remembered earlier that I had an old Eheim Ecco canister filter in the loft, so I've now set that up next to the sump, filled with bio balls, and have the CO2 line bubbling straight in to the inlet, with the outlet placed right next to the inlet of the sump return pump. 

Lots of bubbles are going in to the canister, and none are coming out, so it seems to be working. It's only been going for an hour so far, so am just sat here watching my fish and drop checker for signs that it actually is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Jun 2017)

Can you just not stick the diffuser in front of your sump return pump and let your sump pump pull in and mix the co2 and send it back into the tank?
I understand alot of people with sump use this method?


----------



## agol77 (24 Jun 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Can you just not stick the diffuser in front of your sump return pump and let your sump pump pull in and mix the co2 and send it back into the tank?
> I understand alot of people with sump use this method?



I did try that last night, but it created a hell of a mist in the tank, which I didn't like. It would have been good in a gin and tonic though! 

Even with the external filter acting as a reactor today, the DC hasn't changed from frustrating blue. Looks like I have a lot more tinkering to do yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Jun 2017)

I see I dont like the tank full of mist effect either..Find it distracts from the look of the tank.
An inline duffuser on the canister inlet work ok with no bubbles.
Think most of the co2 is lost on the inflow on most sump setups.


----------



## agol77 (24 Jun 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> I see I dont like the tank full of mist effect either..Find it distracts from the look of the tank.
> An inline duffuser on the canister inlet work ok with no bubbles.
> Think most of the co2 is lost on the inflow on most sump setups.



Yeah, my sump also has fluidised K1 in it, so 4 x 2" air stones blasting away permanently is going to make getting and keeping CO2 levels up interesting. I see a future of frequent fire extinguisher refills )

I'm running quite low lighting, 2 x 80W T5s, and only have Crypts, swords, and ferns, so hopefully I'll be able to get it to the point where things are stable and growing slowly, but healthily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

